# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Wednesday 13, Godzilla, musicians roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW: Episode 107

Straight Psycho Virgil?? of course we are referring to our musical guests on the Roundtable of Terror, Marc Straight, Jimmy Psycho and Virgil Franklin, as the (g) hosts have a lively discussion with these musicians and composers, each with their own style of product for the horror industry.

Badger interviews Riki Rachtman and Wednesday 13 at the Mad Monster Party, and Vysther has 3 words for you: ALL HAIL GODZILLA.

The Unknown Scare-Actor forgot to interview someone for Scare Actor Spotlight, Storm rants on about costume models and the Haunt Rocker spins the spooky tunes

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to…THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
The Jimmy Psycho Experiment – Munsters Theme (Demo Lounge version)
Virgil Franklin – Midnight Has Come
Bad Jack Productions – Sanctuary of the Dammed 

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

